# Planted Tanks > Aquascaping >  Aquarama 2007 Planted Tank Competition

## wynx

First of all, let me take the opportunity to thank Nicholas and Choy for holding the two units of flashes to enable to me take these pictures via my ST-E2. Thanks for the patience!  :Laughing:  

Pardon my poor ps skills!


Stan Chung's Entry **1st Prize**


Roland's Entry - 3rd Prize


Colorful Aquarium Entry that came in 2nd


What should have AQ's third entry....


My PS skills really sucks here...Anyone want to help? *Hints: Choy*

----------


## wynx

**Part 2** 

One of the easiest tank to shoot and photoshop. Thanks to the nicely laid background plants. It is abit regular if you ask me..


This setup is nice...personally I think so.


Too regular a design..alike a mountain, right?


Interesting tank, check out the white sandy area


And, finally the last tank..I wouldn't use the albino neon tetra for this layout.

**Folks, do pardon my poor PS Skills **

----------


## andrewtyr

nice! I think they all look great, good job! Are those all the entries?

----------


## Wackytpt

Those are the 10 entries for this year competition.

----------


## zenscape

Thanks edwin, nicholas and choy for sharing these beautiful pictures. All the entries are really nice and i believe the judges were having a hard time to decide. Well done to all the participants.

----------


## FishFan

Kudos to all participants for the great tanks! Thanks for sharing the beautiful pictures!  :Smile:

----------


## RuiEstrelinha

WOW  :Shocked: 

Big diference between the photos and video!!!!

YouTube - Aquarama Planted Tank Competition

Best regards,

----------


## Fei Miao

Considering the time frame given, kudos to all the participants, great shots Edwin! :Smile:

----------


## richietay

Thanks Edwin, Nicholas and Choy for sharing, appreciate it  :Smile: .
Agree with Ken, great efforts to those participants.

----------


## blackBRUSHalgae

Give it up to those who put in their time and effort in making this planted tank competition so wonderful.

----------


## wynx

All pics are shot with Choy's super heavy tripod!
Settings as follows: 1/160( Need to freeze the fishes!) ; f/8.0 : to maintain front to back clarity and ISO 400. 

Aquatic photography becomes a joy when you have 2 very able assistants! ::LOL::

----------


## hwchoy

although I wish the choice of fishes are more inspiring.

----------


## Corleone

Saturday!..can't wait..

----------


## celticfish

congratulations to all they winners and participants!!  :Well done:

----------


## genes

Pics not loading, can't view...  :Sad:

----------


## skysky

cant view,something wrong with the link

----------


## leeruisheng

I could view them.

----------


## lowell

I can't see the pictures......

----------


## dc88

there isn't any picture.

----------


## wynx

Sorry folks...my webbie is down due to hard disk problems. Free web host so I can't really complain.

Be patient. I will have hosted from flickr when I get the chance.

----------


## Ah_ZhaN

I am glad to personally witness all the aquascapes in Aquarama 07 on Saturday. 

Congrats to Stan chung and Roland on winning the 1st and 3rd prize. You guys did great!  :Well done: 


Stan,
The red stem plants you used in this compy setup is _rotala roundtifolia 'red'_ ?

----------


## DxLin

Hi, how come i can't see the pictures for the planted tank competition?? Is there any other place where this pictures are host?

Thanks.

----------


## StanChung

> I am glad to personally witness all the aquascapes in Aquarama 07 on Saturday. 
> 
> Congrats to Stan chung and Roland on winning the 1st and 3rd prize. You guys did great! 
> 
> 
> Stan,
> The red stem plants you used in this setup is _rotala roundtifolia 'red'_ ?



Hi Ah Zhan,
Thanks, and yes they are RR's.
For what it's worth, the setups were done by Tuesday, by Sat and Sunday the plants were already visibly stressed because of lack of CO2 and insufficient lighting.

This was compounded by the fact that the CO2 tabs provided were mistakenly overdosed by us resulting in a whitish dust appearing on the plants.

Proud to say Roland's and our tank[Shannon and me] had no fish deaths thanks to Seachem Prime.  :Wink:

----------


## |squee|

How come they all seem to have something in common: ultra flat foregrounds?  :Smile:

----------

